# Female roommate?



## zar123 (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi everyone, 

I am a 22 year old female. I need to go to Dubai in the winter time for a month-long course. I was wondering where I can find a female roommate or at least be in the presence of another female, because I admit--I am scared to be alone. I am also looking for affordable housing, no more than around 700 USD. 

I tried calling female student hostels associated with colleges but they generally either don't pick up the phone, or they say unless I am a student at that specific institution, I can't stay there.

The reason i won't go to a hotel or anything is because I once had a bad experience elsewhere where the hotel workers tried entering and were knocking on the door in the middle of the night. Luckily, my mom was with me to yell at them though.

What is my best bet? Thanks.


----------



## amitgoyalamit (May 27, 2012)

zar123 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am a 22 year old female. I need to go to Dubai in the winter time for a month-long course. I was wondering where I can find a female roommate or at least be in the presence of another female, because I admit--I am scared to be alone. I am also looking for affordable housing, no more than around 700 USD.
> 
> ...


 search in Dubizzle Dubai, you might find something.


----------

